
Why nail salons in America are dominated by Vietnamese Americans - levng
https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32544343
======
modmans2nd
Definitely an older article since a 41 year old today was born well after the
fall of Saigon

~~~
pinewurst
(2015)

